# bypass module



## tripowergp (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a 2000 grand prix with a prestige remote start, I was told that I need to reprogram the bypass module, from what I can tell its a universal module. The car will only run with the key in the ignition when using the remote start, when you dont have the key in it will only runs a few seconds and shuts off. I cant find any info on how to reprogram the module. any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## bassmachanic (Nov 14, 2008)

who makes the bypass module? DEI makes one that once wired correctly you follow a button sequence on the module then turn the ignition on. After that you follow a button sequence on your alarm valet and ignition then you start the car. when the headlights flash it means your alarm has learned the tach. the bypass and alarm are usually two separate items. the bypass defeats your cars security feature that keeps your car from being started without the key ( hot wired ) which is basicly what your remote start alarm does. look up the model #'s of both devices and I can help you.


----------



## tripowergp (Nov 17, 2008)

I was looking for a name on the module and I discovered a loose ground wire coming from the module, once I tightened the ground everything works. thanks for your offer to help.


----------

